# joining yet another horse crazy community



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Heyy everyone,
I just signed up for an account here a couple days ago. 

I have been riding for 9 years now, and now have my first horse who is completely my own. She is the most wonderful Thoroughbred mare and I love her more than just about anything (and yes, my boyfriend knows that). Her name is Reality of Love, she was given to me June 25 of this year. She raced for a couple years and since has had 4/5 (?) babies. The breeding barn she was at didn't need her and gave her to my barn owner, who gave her to me. We have showed hunter/jumper, done a couple of events, and have been fox hunting twice. She is amazing and is loving riding, especially jumping. 

I'm looking forward to learning anything more I can, and of course sharing stories and whatnot with other horse crazies. 

(when i figure out how to work the picture thing, i will post some)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome! 
Aww, congrats; I love her name!!!
Have fun posting!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum. :wink:


----------

